# Cheese smoking  first try



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Just got a 12 inch smoking cube,going to try and smoke some sharp cheddar cheese , the question I have after reading in the forums here is  do I need to vacuum seal the cheese after I am done letting it rest on the kitchen counter,I do not have a vacuum sealer. Thanks for any answers


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 27, 2019)

How much cheese are you making up?

I smoke up between 6-8lbs at a time. So after it rests on the counter. I zip lock bag it with still a little room to breathe and put it the refrigerator overnight. Then vacuum seal the next morning.

My best advice is to read Mr T's smoking cheese thread. He does a really good job of covering the entire process.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

I actually read Mr T's thread, I was asking if I have to vacuum sealer after it' s been overnight in a Ziploc. Thanks for the information


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 27, 2019)

I like to place the cheese wrapped in a paper towel overnight in the refrigerator. What you will notice is as the cheese tightens up some moisture and oils in the cheese will sweat to the surface. In the morning wipe the moisture and oils off and then vac seal and back in the refrig. I never freeze cheese as it is a living organism. Hope this helps you.

HT


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the information,but I do not have a vac sealer right now,sh shou I wait until I get one to do my cheese?


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 27, 2019)

No you don't have to. 

But what I understand is that air exposure is what shortens the life of your cheese.

How long does it shorten it? I can't say as it would depend on how much air the cheese is being exposed to and temperature conditions all factor into this.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 27, 2019)

I didn't have a sealer at first either.

After you're done letting it rest, simply double wrap the cheese as best you can to keep air out in Saran wrap and then seal in plastic zip type bags

It'll be fine. May not have the shelf life of a sealer, but I'm going on 5 months with no issues using that method.


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 27, 2019)

I keep seeing posts about smoking cheese...
Time for me to investigate.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Just got it started, only trying a1 lb block of extra sharp cheddar,using  hickory pellets


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Just got it started, only trying a1 lb block of extra sharp cheddar,using  hickory pellets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good.

Since you don't have a vac sealer,  wrap the cheese in wax paper followed by plastic wrap then a zip lock bag.

If you have a Walmart close by, they usually have the FoodSaver brand in stock in the stores. 
Since I am unsure how much you want to spend for vac sealer, I thought I'd throw that out there for consideration.

The nice thing about vac sealing cheese is that it helps stop the cheese from developing mold.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Since you don't have a vac sealer,  wrap the cheese in wax paper followed by plastic wrap then a zip lock bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks I plan on getting one soon probably can spend u,p to $125-$150 if I need to.i just wanted to try smoking today that is why I was asking if I need a sealer,I will  get one this week


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Thanks I plan on getting one soon probably can spend u,p to $125-$150 if I need to.i just wanted to try smoking today that is why I was asking if I need a sealer,I will  get one this week



You'll be fine in the meantime.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Your thread just reminded me that I have a block each of cherry smoked mild and sharp cheddar and mozzarella vac sealed and mellowing in the fridge for the past three weeks.
I guess I better sample those soon.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol, glad ya remembered them ,enjoy


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Lol, glad ya remembered them ,enjoy



Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Got the cheddar out and put a pound of mozzarella on, since the tube was half full of pellets


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Mozzarella about a half hour ago


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2019)

You can always send it my way and I'll vacuum seal it for you. I'll even take it a step further and give it a taste in a couple of weeks. When I think it's ready I'll send you back all that remains. Or at least a report.

Chris


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 28, 2019)

Ya,mi might want to wait a few tries,to make sure I did it right!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

Cheese looks great! I let mine rest uncovered in the fridge overnight then vac seal it the next day.

You don’t have to spend a fortune on a sealer. Check amazon warehouse. I bought an open box nutrichef from them for like $35 and it has worked great with no problems for the past year


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2019)

Be sure to let it rest a few weeks before tasting,when it is first smoked it may taste like an ash tray.
Richie


----------



## Derek R. (Jan 28, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Thanks I plan on getting one soon probably can spend u,p to $125-$150 if I need to.i just wanted to try smoking today that is why I was asking if I need a sealer,I will  get one this week


I picked up this FoodSaver on Amazon last week for $79. So far I've sealed up 18 lbs of bacon and 8 lbs of cheese, and I couldn't be happier. This little thing is pretty awesome!


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 5, 2019)

Well we tried the cheese on Sunday and it tasted great,had a few people over for the game, everyone loved it ,can can't wait to smoke more cheese,what a great new hobby.Thanks for all the pointers everyone!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 5, 2019)

Once you start smoking cheese, you can't stop.  It is so addicting it should come with a warning label.  

Did you get the chance to get a vacuum sealer?


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 5, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Thanks I plan on getting one soon probably can spend u,p to $125-$150 if I need to.i just wanted to try smoking today that is why I was asking if I need a sealer,I will  get one this week




this is the one I have and haven't had any problems


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 5, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Once you start smoking cheese, you can't stop.  It is so addicting it should come with a warning label.
> 
> Did you get the chance to get a vacuum sealer?


Not yet


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 5, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Not yet



Okay.  

At first, I was kind of on the fence about a vac sealer.  
I couldn't justify it just for cheese.  
How wrong I was!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 5, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> this is the one I have and haven't had any problems



I've got the same model.  
Ended up getting a set of storage containers for veggies an other stuff and the quick marinator.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 6, 2019)

Just ordered a nutri chef model from Amazon, know to get smoking some more cheese


----------

